# What goes here



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 19, 2016)

Hello all

I notice that a lot of people post information about websites and sales from our suppliers. These should go in "shopping recommendations" rather than here. 

This section is about our *own* websites and how *our* soap is selling online, if we run a soaping company with a website and online shop.


----------



## TBandCW (May 19, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification!  I wasn't sure where to post my last post...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 19, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> Thank you for the clarification!  I wasn't sure where to post my last post...





It happens a lot, hence the post. It's understandable, really, so I thought it might help


----------



## SuzieOz (May 20, 2016)

Oh ... should the section be called something else then, because the first thing that came to my mind was - where can I get what I want and what's on sale and where ... etc?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 20, 2016)

Although the under title makes it clear. Like with the 'general business' forum, I don't imagine too many people think that it is a place to ask questions about businesses in general, especially after reading the section description


----------

